# Multiple Disciplines



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd like to change that to 

"You need to stick to learning the basics one way and then you can branch off into any discipline and succeed"

Because really it all comes down to the basics. What is the cue to make a horse move forward? To trot? To canter? To slow down? To yield X,Y,Z?

Once you have that communication established, it's all about choosing what you want to specialize those basics in, and go from there.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

It is so irrating whenever I get the talk that I can't do this and that. My horse was trained for equitation and pleasure showing, and when I started hunter jumper the coach said "you HAVE to quit the other stuff". Now I am training for eventing, and I do speed for fun on occasion.. I constantly get the "you can't do that"! Ugh.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

To jump, one has to train dressage. Horses need variety, ok, a horse might not be build to jump grand prix level and run grand prix dressage, as those require different things from conformation, but all english disciplines first require dressage to a certain level. A horse needs to be responding, collected, easy to control, and rider stable in the saddle in all gaits, leg yields, etc. only then when the pair is flexible and a team they can think about jumping, eventing or anything else.. cannot say much about western, as we don't ride in western style here, but english comes down to dressage.. many hobby riders forget that too, they just learn how to hold on and start jumping. in many competitions even up to 1 m jumps they have no idea how to balance a horse and turn it nicely, however... even a cow can jump 1 meter... so that's how they still score well... if we had competitions scored on style not speed, it would be completely different result in the score board... 

style of riding is very important, and its always a pleasure to watch a rider that sits light but confident, leads the horse well and they work as a wonderful team, instead of a rider who just pushes the horse forwards, sits unbalanced, lands heavy after jumps and pulls a lot on the reign...


----------



## ShelbyNicolay (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with all of you cx. I have a tb who gets really bored if we do the same thing throughout the whole time I'm riding, and other horses won't. It depends on the horse. Obviously, it's highly unlikely that a world champion western pleasure horse could also go to the olympics and gold in show jumping.

Maybe it's just me, but I feel like every time I've branched out into a different discipline I feel like my riding has improved because of it. 

I wish things were done differently in the US, being that most of us equitation riders start in our close contact saddles, but I wish we were all taught basics of dressage first. I think it would really improve the skillset of riders. Also, in dressage and jumping, collection is a must. A horse can't jump well if it just uses it's front end. I don't understand why my coach wouldn't encourage me going to a dressage trainer, since I've had problems with getting my tb to collect and she hasn't really helped much with that aspect.

Also, my instructor says that the people who win at Maclay's take dressage lessons in addition to their equitation ones, and that usually the horses being shown at Maclay's are horses that weren't fit for the higher level dressage.

I think if you show different disciplines on different horses, you could probably do great in all of them if you're determined enough to. Showing different disciplines on the same horse just depends on the horse. My horse knows the difference in pace for jumping a course vs showing western.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Cross training is good for them 

My eventing prospect isn't old enough yet to jump, so she's my dressage horse and show hack in the mean time, and she's a pleasure hack as well. I've galloped her [short gallops only as she's only just turned 3] and I take every opportunity I get to throw challenges and questions at her.

My old boy, semi-retired now, has done a bit of everything. I'm almost certain he's done cattle work, and I've even trained him to do a little bit of Western Pleasure! He's an eventing horse, loves his jumping and his flatwork is decent, but he's very much an allrounder as well.

Edit; and it's good for riders too - everything my horses have done, I have done [except cattle work] and I find that the more different things I'm doing with my horses, the better my riding is.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Cross training is so important for horse and rider. Jumping, chasing cows, trail riding, cross country - and for the rider running, cycling, swimming, lifting weights, plyo!

Variety is what keeps horses fresh and strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm with others on this one variety is good and important. My instructor made sure that I could ride western, english, and drive because in her mind they all connected to each other. Yes even dressage and western riding, haha I get a lot of odd looks and comments when I take our dressage horse in training out in a western saddle. But I think that variety gives you a better seat, and gives you more confidence in your overall riding. It also gives horses a mental break and let's them have fun. My boss (who's my instructor) always trains the horses who come to her for the discipline that they want and love to do. She's had horses come in for saddle seat training that ended up being trained first in hunter/jumper or some other variant. The horses come to appreciate the variation and learn to cope with anything people can throw at them. It's a secret pet peeve of mine when people gripe that someone isn't a good rider because they're a jack of all trades or something thereupon. I've known many good riders who do a little bit of everything.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ShelbyNicolay said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to see y'all's opinion on this statement,
> 
> "You need to stick to one discipline to be any good at it."
> 
> ...


I thing the needing to stick to one discipline thing is a common thing said amongst most trainers. Most people have big goals and dreams and USUALLY you will want to focus all your energy on that goal(which means you will likely stick to the one discipline). There is so much to know to each specific discipline, that most people will focus on the one sport most of their riding career. 
I agree with you that i think horses are more well rounded if they have the chance to do multiple things, but thats not for everyone or every horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes and no... Take my opinion for what it's worth... 
Cross training is fabulous and amazing and I am absolutely all for it. But you can't expect, at the top levels, to be the best at everything. You won't find an A level hunter with flat movement and a big jump even excel at the top EQ medals, as those horses need to jump smooth and have all over a different job. That A level hunter won't be a competitive GP dressage horse. 
At the lower levels? Absolutely. Go do everything. You'll be a better rider for it. 
Now, again, I want to stress how important I think cross training is - absolutely. But I hope I was clear as well? Ish??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShelbyNicolay (Apr 30, 2012)

I think if the disciplines you're doing are somewhat(using that word very loosely) similar, then it shouldn't matter as much.
Look at Lillie Keenan, she's one of the best equitation riders in the US right now. She also does really well in show jumping, but it's done on different horses. 

A rider like Victoria Colvin couldn't just up and go to the Maclay's and place in the top three, even with the right horse. She just doesn't have the equitation to win at equitation shows. Her focus isn't just on equitation, unlike Lillie Keenan's.


I might be wrong, but don't riders who compete at the Rolex compete all 3 events on the same horse?

You guys have inspired me to train my equitation horse in barrels XD.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

ShelbyNicolay said:


> I might be wrong, but don't riders who compete at the Rolex compete all 3 events on the same horse?


The Rolex is eventing. It's one discipline and yes, the riders compete all 3 days on the one horse. A three day event is the utmost test of a horse's fitness, soundness and training [short of endurance riding] and is one of the more challenging horse sports for both horse and rider.

BUT, most upper level eventing horses do other things as well.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Sometimes you have to make sacrifices if you want to do something really well. You can be very good at many things, but it is easier to be very good at one thing. I tried to make my horse into an endurance horse and a show horse. I found that the two disciplines conflicted harshly at some points. Endurance is about efficient movement; showing (gaited horses) is about flash and step. I can't have a horse who can gait out for 50 miles while performing a gait with the flash required for showing. A show gait requires too much energy. So I had to choose one discipline. I went with endurance. To be really good at endurance, I had to sacrifice my horse's racking gait. I taught her to trot and step pace. 

Maybe I could have worked out a way to have a show horse and an endurance horse.... But would it have been worth the effort?

I am pro crossing training, for the record. I trained my endurance horse in show jumping, dressage, and even barrels. :lol: However, I don't expect to have a top jumper, dressage horse, or barrel racer. Trying new things has only made my horse better, but trying new things hasn't made her the master of all. 

As far as I myself go... Riding in two separate disciplines on two separate horses (the only way I can really see multiple disciplines being accomplished at high levels) is probably very time consuming and expensive.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Many people of various disciplines have been sent to learn to ride 5 Gaited Saddlebrds because it improves their hands, it used to be very common.

And good to know more about other ways too.

If you are, however looking to compete on the top level of your sport at best time in your or your horses life? Then I can see where someone might need to focus solely on their sport.

And makes a difference too, if the person is one that can hold each separately in their minds, and not let them slop over into the other bucket.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Drifter and I definitely fall into the jack of all trades category!

Before I bought him, he was a 2D barrel horse. He also ran poles. I still let him do these occasionally (not competitively, really. I dont exactly know what Im doing so I just hang on and let him do this thing).

Together, we have competed up to Beginner Novice level in eventing, competed in team penning, competitive trail riding and go to a bunch of play day events. We also go on riduclously long trail rides.

Now are we "masters" at any of those? Not hardly. Unless you count competitive trail. We are great at that! But in everything else we do decent, manage to win ribbons every once in a while and have a bast! Which I think is the most important part. Also, the variety keeps us both interested in the work and honestly I have found that training principals go across different disciplines beautifully.

For example, tonight during a lesson I jumped a short 2'6 course in the arena and then practiced getting Drifter to move off my leg by cantering him through poles (which he LOVES). It was like a win/win situation for both of us. I love variety!


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Heck my main barrel horse is also a lesson horse, cow horse, trail horse, western pleasure, and jumping.. the only thing he doesn't do is gaited classes! Trying to become skilled in different disciplines makes you a better rider, trainer and horse person. That's why I still leave my barrel horses from time to time to show a gaited horse or to jump fences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

